# Can anyone ID a very old flashlight?



## Sgt. LED (Sep 27, 2007)

No markings, symbols, or writing except for USA on the screw bulb's base.
Totally flat and shiny on the endcap. It seems to be for 2 D cells. If it's not ID'd to be valuable I am going to try to Mod it with a Q5 Cree! I have no idea how to do this, but I wanna try to.


----------



## swampgator (Oct 2, 2007)

Check ebay. A 'vintage flashlight' search will turn a lot of old lights. I've seen this style light before but can't recall the brand.


----------



## LEDcandle (Oct 2, 2007)

There were a few threads on similar lights.. don't think they are worth much. I bought one for like $2 from an old neighbourhood store some time back. Would make a nice mod though and surprise the unaware!!  (How about a ROP or tri-cree!) 

Imagine whipping that out during a camping trip or whatever occassion where everyone is lugging around a Maglite... they might laugh at first, but wait till you turn it on!


----------



## Sgt. LED (Oct 3, 2007)

oooooooohh tri-Cree, Maybe I should ship it to a proper modder!


----------



## Jeritall (Oct 3, 2007)

Your light is a tyical mass produced light from the early 30's. Without a brand name and from the looks of the switch it could have even been a Japanese import. Probably not much value to collectors (none?) I wouldn't invest alot of money in moding it either. Does it have a plate glass lens? An old bullseye cast glass lens sure won't throw much of a beam, and is the reflector any good? It could be a fun experiment and inexpensive learning experience. Be sure to post your results.


----------



## Dr.Glock27 (Oct 4, 2007)

:twothumbsI know that flashlight. We had one since I was a kid. Mine has a small engraving at the tail cap. Its an Eveready. It uses a simple incan bulb, not even a krypton i think. I still have it here. I just changed the bulb to a krypton. Its still being hold here also at $4. Neat huh!


----------



## Mr_Light (Oct 4, 2007)

I have cree modded many a vintage light.
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/158873


----------



## LEDcandle (Oct 4, 2007)

Mr Light, those rock! :rock:


----------

